# 2001 Silk Road 1000 opinions?



## otter68 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi folks - long time lurker, blah de blah blah... 

I've always had a sweet spot for "unusual" bike stuff, and I'm thinking about picking up a 2001 Cannondale Silk Road 1000 (like this: http://www.cannondale.fr/bikes/01/cusa/model-1RS1D.html).

I haven't been able to find much about it online, but what I have read is pretty favorable (although a bit dated, obviously). Anyone have any opinions / advice regarding this? Obvious concerns are: older components, HeadShok maintenance, ability to find a stem that works with the HeadShok...

I'm primarily a 1-3x/week rider (darn kid) and may look into using it for duathlons next year.

TIA!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the head shock idea, as I am used to 140 of squish up front on my MTB. In reality, I think GOOD 25c tires and a carbon bar do the trick for me. 

You would have to look at how well it was maintained. Some are totally anal about keeping things in perfect condition. 

As for the older parts, the parts that wear, chains, rings and cassettes are still plentiful in 9 speed. 

The head shok could be a touchy point. Have your lbs contact cannondale to see if they can still service that one. If not, there are two cannondale shock specialists that I know of that work on older stuff. Craig at mendoncyclesmith.com is the guru of cannondale shocks. The only issue is getting it to him. The other guy is in Austin, TX.

As for stems, there are a ton of headshock stems out there. I don't think that will be an issue for you. In fact, I have a 100mm x 10 deg rise that I'm not using....Interested?


----------



## otter68 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks ziscwg! I'll keep all that in mind. I can't check it out until the weekend, so we'll see....


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

any updates?


----------

